# *NEW* Cigar Illusion 3



## MartinPens (Jul 15, 2010)

It's my anniversary today. 21 years happily married. I worked in the garage until I was done - after waking up with this new idea. Love it when I dream of a new pen.

I used walnut for most of the pen. I included a buckeye burl piece for the ash. I'm glad I kept all those cut offs after all!

I wrote down each step and took photos as I went along.

Enjoy! Now I have to find the Brand Manager for Joyade Nicaragua cigars!:biggrin:

Martin


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats on the anniversary.  I just celebrated my first last weekend.  I love this pen.  I thought I liked your other pens in the other cigar post, but this is just awesome!


----------



## MartinPens (Jul 15, 2010)

Jon-wx5nco said:


> Congrats on the anniversary. I just celebrated my first last weekend. I love this pen. I thought I liked your other pens in the other cigar post, but this is just awesome!


 
Jon,

Thanks! I took your suggestion and it helped a lot. the cigar was really dried out, so I'm not sure of the difference between a good cigar and a dry one. I was surprised to see that quite a lot of ash can accumulate on the end. Is that normal?  It got quite long if I didn't knock it off.

Having fun with this. Hopefully I can start making some money too, because I'm spending money to make them.

Martin


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Jul 15, 2010)

MartinPens said:


> Jon,
> 
> Thanks! I took your suggestion and it helped a lot. the cigar was really dried out, so I'm not sure of the difference between a good cigar and a dry one. I was surprised to see that quite a lot of ash can accumulate on the end. Is that normal?  It got quite long if I didn't knock it off.
> 
> ...



A good cigar is like nirvana.  A dried out cigar is... well.. not good.  As far as ash goes, look at this pic


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 15, 2010)

That looks good enough to smoke


----------



## aggromere (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a cigar smoker.  The ash can get quite long if you are careful with it.  I read somewhere that a good cigar can support a longer ash than a not so good one.  Theory is that a longer ash functions like a radiator and catches air and serves to cool the smoke.  Not sure if that's true, but it's a good story.


----------



## MartinPens (Jul 15, 2010)

*ash*



Jon-wx5nco said:


> A good cigar is like nirvana. A dried out cigar is... well.. not good. As far as ash goes, look at this pic


 
Thanks again, Jon

Looks like I might make the diameter of the ash a little smaller and create a definite black edge on what would be the outter cigar leaf at the ash edge. Your photo is great.

Martin


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Anniversary! Your pen is great..Very clever!


----------



## thewishman (Jul 15, 2010)

Buckeye burl is perfect! Nice work - the walnut works well, too.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice work for sure.   You take one of those to a Cigar store, trade the owner one for a bunch of cigar boxes and start making cigar box guitars.  The boxes also make great boxes to store pen making stuff in, they stack micely.


----------



## lucywoodturner (Jul 16, 2010)

Happy Anniversary to you and your Bride! I think that is my favorite pen I have seen on IAP. Great job.


----------



## louie68 (Jul 16, 2010)

Now that's a very nice cigar pen !!! Happy ANNV. !!! 
Did you use a special mandrel to make the pen?


----------



## Mark (Jul 16, 2010)

Happy Anniversary... as always, what a beautiful pen. Hope you sell one soon, to support the cigar habit... :wink:


----------



## diamundgem (Jul 16, 2010)

congratulations on 21 years .  today is my birthday (76)  I was married for 42 years to the most beautiful girl ever born. She passed away 5 years ago to cancer. She was a perfect 36/19/36 with beautiful legs. She was still beautiful and with a figure at 64. I miss her still. Take care of the one you have and always remember to tell her ever day that you love her


----------



## creativewriting (Jul 16, 2010)

The cigar pens are incredible.  I love the concept and the look!


----------



## MartinPens (Jul 16, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Very nice work for sure. You take one of those to a Cigar store, trade the owner one for a bunch of cigar boxes and start making cigar box guitars. The boxes also make great boxes to store pen making stuff in, they stack micely.


 


diamundgem said:


> congratulations on 21 years . today is my birthday (76) I was married for 42 years to the most beautiful girl ever born. She passed away 5 years ago to cancer. She was a perfect 36/19/36 with beautiful legs. She was still beautiful and with a figure at 64. I miss her still. Take care of the one you have and always remember to tell her ever day that you love her


 


creativewriting said:


> The cigar pens are incredible. I love the concept and the look!


 
Thanks PaulDoug - great idea. I don't know anything about making cigar box guitars. I'll have to look that one up. But I do think the local cigar shop owner would part with some items in exchange. And I like the wooden cigar boxes. I'm working on making them into pen cases.

Thanks diamundgem - I do feel grateful and will do my best to let her know while she's still here. Sorry for your loss. Sounds like she is still with you in spirit.

Thanks creativewriting - I find your work to be inspiring. The ideas you come up with and execute are mental/imagination workouts! Appreciate the comment.

It was 112 degrees here yesterday. I don't think I'll be in the shop today!


----------



## herbk (Jul 16, 2010)

Another example of the creativity of our members, nice job!!


----------



## phillywood (Jul 16, 2010)

Martin, first happy anniversary. secondly that a beautiful pen. You 're getting better and better every time I look at those pens. Very nice work.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 16, 2010)

Happy Anniversary, your cigar pen is awesome.


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 16, 2010)

each new pen is better than the last, I expect one day he'll figureout how to make smoke frommthem


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 16, 2010)

Great looking pen Martin.  Best looking simulated cigar I ever saw!


----------



## wizard (Jul 16, 2010)

That is a beautiful, unique pen !!! Happy anniversary !! Hope you can get an air conditioner for your shop. I broke down and got one and it's really nice. No more pen turner's withdrawal! Again, beautiful pen !! Doc


----------



## Lenny (Jul 16, 2010)

Every so often someone here makes a pen that just pushes the envelope .... This is one of THOSE pens!  
Creative! 
Great job!


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats on the anniversary, in this me first world not many are willing to put the necessary work into keeping a marriage alive and healthy any more.  

When I see a pen like this it almost makes me wish I knew someone that smoked cigars just to give me an excuse to try one.  Beautiful job on the pen.


----------



## Rfturner (Jul 24, 2010)

someone may just accidentally smoke that pen it looks very realistic.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 24, 2010)

Unbelievable that pen looks soooo cool, Congratulations on the anniversary. and on another outta site pen.


----------



## MartinPens (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for the encouraging comments. Now that it's cooled off I can start making a few more of these. 
Martin


----------



## alphageek (Sep 11, 2010)

MartinPens said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the encouraging comments. Now that it's cooled off I can start making a few more of these.
> Martin



I have a couple of steps of "growth" before I can make something like these - and MANY steps before I think I can pull one off like yours, but in your initial post, you said you took pictures and wrote down each step - you considering a tutorial?  The part that blows my mind the most is the look of the joint between the walnut and ash.


----------



## corian king (Sep 11, 2010)

Happy Anniversary! Super nice pen..
JIM


----------



## Grizz (Sep 11, 2010)

Rush Limbaugh would buy that pen!  Maybe for a LOT of money.

Neat idea, great execution.


----------



## Padre (Sep 11, 2010)

That is just sooo cool!  Nice work.


----------



## Mike5753 (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks great.  Need some (much) practice before I try that.  Gives me something to shoot for.  Great job


----------



## MartinPens (Sep 12, 2010)

*Rush*



Grizz said:


> Rush Limbaugh would buy that pen! Maybe for a LOT of money.
> 
> Neat idea, great execution.


 
I've had a few people mention Rush. I wonder how one goes about getting an address for someone like him?  I would be happy to send him one! 

Martin


----------



## Willee (Sep 13, 2010)

Martin, congrats on your anniversary.

I look forward to every one of your new posts with photos.
You are the master at cigar lookalike pens.
They look so real I almost expect to see smoke swirling from them.
I see your photos and think back to my grandfather that smoked cigars.
I can almost smell the aroma.

Have you taken them to a cigar shop?
What did they think?

I am surprised that you are not flooded with orders from the cigar makers and distributors wanting your work. They would make great promotional gifts and company awards.


----------



## Willee (Sep 13, 2010)

MartinPens said:


> Grizz said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh would buy that pen! Maybe for a LOT of money.
> ...



Martin ... here is his public email.
Send him some photos ... I bet you hear from him.

ElRushbo@eibnet.com.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 13, 2010)

Martin,
I love these pens.  I'm not a smoker but I don't think you have to be to appreciate the workmanship.  Fantastic job.  Congratulations on your anniversary, hope you did something nice for your wife, she put up with 21 years of it.  I'm sure you did us all proud.


----------

